# Show off your stump builds!



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I found this sweet piece of driftwood in the river last year, and it's just been sitting on my balcony drying. I won't be putting it to any use for at least 4-6 months, but I thought I'd try to get some inspiration going a while beforehand. 





































It measures roughly 20x18x32, so I'm thinking this will have to go in at least a 2'x2'x3'. I have no idea what the inhabitants will be, but I'm thinking they would have to be one of the large Oophaga species.

Anyway, post up some great stump designs!


----------



## irishanaconda (Nov 12, 2010)

Spaff said:


> I found this sweet piece of driftwood in the river last year, and it's just been sitting on my balcony drying. I won't be putting it to any use for at least 4-6 months, but I thought I'd try to get some inspiration going a while beforehand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have any builds yet, but i just recently got excited over a huge cork bark log my boss got in lol. Ill take a pic


----------



## irishanaconda (Nov 12, 2010)

I think im starting to realize how big of a dork i am for getting excited about a piece of wood...


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I had a large cork stump alot like the one posted that I was trying to sell. Alot of people were scared off by the size so I just kept it for myself. Instead of useing in for just one viv I cut it in half and glued it to the sides of two tanks sitting next to eachother. Sorry, to dumb to post pics from phone. Anyway it looks really cool and makes the two tanks look like one. The moral of the story is dont be scared of big wood.


----------



## DRMNBIG (Dec 16, 2012)

Spaff: nice piece, alot of potential there! Cant wait to see the build that surrounds it and I agree large oophaga would be my choice. 

Irishanaconda: hard to find a large piece like that in tact locally. Good stuff


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I decided it was finally time to learn to post pics. So heres that stump I cut in two. This was before I planted. Now there planted with retics in the right and flavos in the left. I'll get a pic tommorrow when the lights are on.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Forgot I had this one, and wanted to post for practice.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Heres another stump style build I did for my escudo last year. But now after a year I think I'm gonna redue it because I never get to see my frogs, they tend to spend most there time behind the stump.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Home for my trio of Leucs : )


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

This is how the new one for my imitators began a few months ago. I took a saw to the bottom of the wood and mounted it up top.



Here's an update. I really like how it's turning out. I even have 15 or 16 film cans tucked into it.


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's a sump I found by a local creek


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful viv - although not practical for frogs, IMO! I bought a few months ago a cylindrical acrilic terrarium for tarantula, but I think I'll do something similar to yours - without a tarantula! Very inspirational!


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

I wish I could figure it how to edit out the double pic...

Anyway, it was an easy build, a 12" x 24" acrylic tube sat between an 11 inch and a 13 inch cake pan. 13 inch acrylic disk sitting on top. 

Yeah, not for frogs.. I designed it for plants only.


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Still a ways to go but the stump, branches & rock wall was a big bite
build thread
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me.../133898-jims-display-paludarium-my-first.html


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

Now that's a stump! 

Been enjoying your thread.


----------



## mossbear (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice, watching this one develop...


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

some great ideas I may just have to go hunt for some drift wood!!


----------



## Dendro_Enthusiast (Jan 21, 2014)

This is my piece of wood I want to use as a core piece for my vivarium.

What do you guys think of it.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

does this qualify as a stump?


----------



## Dendro_Enthusiast (Jan 21, 2014)

Like it. Looks cool. 

How have you made the Background? Did. you glue several pieces of Cork to the Background?


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I got a big ol box of cork from NEHerp. The hard part was making them all fit. Then I just attached them to the glass with black silicone and filled in the cracks with a mix of spag and josh's frog moss. The best part doesn't come across well in pics. The right most piece is about 6" deep and filled with agb and planted with oak leaf creeping fig. Since that pic it has really filled in.


----------



## Dendro_Enthusiast (Jan 21, 2014)

How big is your viv or lets say how long? Was one big bag enough? Did you glue it directly to the glass? Was it hard besides making it fit? How you attach the moss? Also with silicone?

Sorry for asking so much but I'm new and thought about making my background the same way because I kinda fear messing it up with foam etc.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Still has a lot of growing in to do.










Casper


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I had to fill an area 36" long by 16" tall. The bag came with a bunch of small cork tubes I had no use for, and what was left was exactly enough to cover what I had. Where the cracks were small, say under 1" wide I just stuffed the moss in there but anything wider I filled it with silicone and then stuffed in the moss. The tops of the cork pieces are also stuffed with moss as there is a small gap between it and my lid and my frogs like to sit up there.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Ghost vivs said:


> Still has a lot of growing in to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally something similar to my piece!! Casper, how do you plan to make the space on either side of the stump more usable? Or do you not plan to because you're keeping terrestrial frogs (looks like azureus)? I love how these nice large wood pieces look, but I think it's going to take some creativity to make the upper reaches easily accessible while also keeping with the stump theme. I'm thinking maybe making some vines/thin branches out of foam/drip wall cloth to add some structure to those "gap" regions.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

I am going to be putting some broms in the stump once the plant on the right of the stump grows 5 or 6 inches more. Plus I'm hoping some ferns pop out of the treefern with a few months of full light coverage.

The broms will be planted similar to my stump build for the darklands.









Casper


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Ghost vivs that leuc needs fed some termites ASAP! But that egg shell idea...I love it. Have your pumilio used it to rear tads?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I thought the egg was a feeder station. While were on egg shells, I've read about people putting crushed up bits in there substrate for added calcium.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> Ghost vivs that leuc needs fed some termites ASAP! But that egg shell idea...I love it. Have your pumilio used it to rear tads?


Edit...Dragonfish feed your frog...Ghost viv nice idea.


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

Dendro_Enthusiast said:


> This is my piece of wood I want to use as a core piece for my vivarium.
> 
> What do you guys think of it.


looks like alot of good mounting points for orchids and broms. i think its a winner


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

MD_Frogger said:


> Ghost vivs that leuc needs fed some termites ASAP! But that egg shell idea...I love it. Have your pumilio used it to rear tads?




The egg shell is more for extra calcium for the springs and isopods. I didn't crush that one up so I could see how long it takes to break down.

Casper


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's the one I'm working on currently. Its still a couple of months before it will be complete. It contains 3 stumps.








Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

MD_Frogger said:


> Edit...Dragonfish feed your frog...Ghost viv nice idea.


Long since covered. That was the condition they were in when I got them, and the viv they came with was disgusting and neglected. They are all quite fat and happy now


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Okay so I quite literally have a stump. Obviously some kind of birch but I don't even know if I could use it in a viv. I've heard that the wood rots quickly, but this thing is massive. It's interesting to say the least. Any thoughts?


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

If your theme is "the destruction of the rainforest" it would be good. 

Just kind of looks like a cut down tree to me. I'd keep looking.


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Is it fresh cut/green wood? Should be dry wood & yes far as I know birch rots fast. I'd say keep looking.


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hahaha I figured. It looks better right-side up but it looks out of place in a Viv anyways. I think I could use it to put a few potted plants on top of something. Gotta find some use for it


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Here's a few pics of my stump viv. =) That big moss-covered thing was once indeed a stump!



















I really love this brom...










Best,
Ash


----------



## DRMNBIG (Dec 16, 2012)

Ash,I like what you did there! What lives in it?


----------



## DRMNBIG (Dec 16, 2012)

Alexmenke92 said:


> Gotta find some use for it


 firewood? I like the scale but the saw cuts would be hard to overcome.


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

DRMNBIG said:


> firewood? I like the scale but the saw cuts would be hard to overcome.


Yeah they really would be. It doesn't scream tropical either, you know? I just thought it really resembled a stump (upside down of course). I would really have to carve this baby and it just wouldn't be worth it since the inner wood would just rot away in a year or two. I'll probably utilize it into some display outside of a viv…perhaps for plants or a custom tank stand for my nano or something…who knows. I'm sure I'll figure something out. And perhaps firewood


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

found this while I was walking my dog. the pictures really dont show off all the places to hide. I love the perch near the top. it has an almost lion king "pride rock" kinda feel. lol. Hahaha is it weird that if I happen to be walking arround and see a great peice of wood or branch or vine and the list goes on. I will hide it in the woods and make a mentle note of were its at for a future project.  I know im not alone here. I hope....... My wife hates my hobbies so I cant bring it home. I know...... im sad.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

DRMNBIG said:


> Ash,I like what you did there! What lives in it?


This tank is home to my leucs. =) Three males (oh well!). They climb all over everything!

Best,
Ash


----------

